# Adult Halloween game for a big crowd



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you want games for outside or inside or both? How big is the yard? What is the weather generally like at that time of year?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This one is hilarious. It was posted last year and I have copied and pasted it here:
From a post last year by Mischief:

We play this every year at our party. Co-ed Nekkid Bowling. Don't get your pantyhose in a twist, everyone is completely clothed. 

I have done the teams a different way each year. They all work. One male and one female works best. But it can be done men vs women, reversed sex where the men are the woman and the women are the men or our fav...after the teams are picked (usually couples) I have everyone take one step to the left , or whatever I feel like, and the person across from them is there new partner. 

Everyone is given a pair of pantyhose. I punch a hole on each side and tied a string long enough to go around them. (I save all my nylons that get runs all year long.) The men are given one orange and the women are given two. They drop them into the nylons all the way to the toe. Then they have to tie the nylons onto them. The men around their hips and the women around their chest. 

They have to reach the floor. It doesn't matter how the person does it and some of the stragedy has been hilarious, but the orange(s) have to touch the floor. The men's extra leg (hahaha) gets tucked wherever they want to. Then place a balloon in front of them. Inside is a marble to help with the weight and movement and a piece of paper. On the paper is usually an embarrassing task like singing a silly song or professing love to the dog. One year we also did "Take a shot". 

Now the bowling. Each team has to move their balloon only using their "Nekkid" parts. So the women have to bowl with their two oranges and the men have to bowl with theirs. The object is to get the balloon across the finish line of choice. It can be done as a relay or down and back or whatever the course of choice is.

If the balloon breaks, they have to do whatever it says before they can get a new balloon and continue the race. Last year I added giving everyone 12 whole cloves to place into their oranges anywhere they wanted. 

I usually have three balloons per person/team. 

After the game is over, the winning couple gets to hand out any remaining balloons, at any time, to anyone for the rest of the night.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, fall in New England can be both cool or warm...we have an average sized back yard with a fire going, probably looking for an inside game incase of rain...thank you!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

This game sounds hilarious...but how do you handle it with a large crowd of 60 people?


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Tempt Your Fate is an amazing game that's been mentioned a multitude of times on this forum. I tried it last year and everyone loved it. The key is having small prizes for correct answers. That motivates people to keep playing until they win.

Apples to Apples is a card game I played my first year. It's not Halloween themed at all, but it's the best party game ever. However, it wouldn't be right for more than 10 or so people. But you could set it up as one option, or have multiple games going at once.

A few years ago I did a bobbing for apples variant. Instead of apples, I bought those little bottles of liquor like they serve on planes. People had to bob for those. It was fun because if they wanted a specific drink, they had to bob for one bottle amongst many. I have several great pics from that event.

I've heard of a murder theme party, but I've never tried it. They sell premade kits online, and I believe they can accommodate a large group. But you have to plan them before the party, because guests are labeled whether they are the killer or not.

I also saw someone mention in a previous post a money game where they handed everyone fake dollar bills. Then throughout the night they could use those to buy things, such as paying someone to get them another drink. At the end of the night, the person with the most dollars won a prize.

Hope there is at least something you can use there.


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

You can set up tables and have different board games ready so people can choose their own or set up a few tables with Halloween themed puzzles so people can stop and add a few pieces and move on (but I had a hard time finding themed puzzles). 

I have a box of board games I keep on hand in case it rains and the party moves inside: BOO-opoly. A Nightmare Before Christmas Scrabble. The Pumpkin King. Yahtzee has a Halloween and a Night Before Christmas version. Jenga has a Halloween version but we got a cheap one and painted the blocks black and orange. UNO had a Nightmare Before Chrismas version I got cheap at a local discount store. Halloween themed playing cards are pretty easy to find, too. I will have to check the box to see what else is in there but a search online will bring up more games. Some of the games were not really cheap but I figured I could use them again so it was worth the investment.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

foxall, I would love to see pics of the bobbing for small liquor bottes. Sounds like fun!'


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

love the suggestion printersdevil...


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all! I appreciate the great ideas! I'm def. going to try a few this year!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted on it and revived a thread from past years. It is called Adult Party Games???? and is currently on the front pages of this thread. I think it has the instructions to the original game that I described. There are some great games on that thread.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

The bobbing game sounds fun and I think I will make a giant Jenga out of two by fours and paint them black and Orange


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Heres one that is always a crowd pleaser, easy, and its hilarious. Have everyone form a "conga line" and chant something halloween-like to the conga tune (1 ,2,3, and 4 and) then YOU (whom is not playing) will call out a number and everyone must get into groups of that number. So if you call out 7, then everyone must scramble to get into groups of 7. Whomever didnt find a group gets disqualified and steps out. Then everyone gets back into the conga line and chants. You repeat this until you have 2 people left. Its lots of fun, interactive, and people get into it. Great to entertain a big crowd.


----------

